# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Готовые шаблоны для строителей партнерских сетей

## kvazar63

Здравствуйте, Коллеги!

Предлагаю вашему вниманию *Старт-Пакет* начинающего строителя собственных партнерских сетей.

С помощью этого Пакета Вы сможете за пару-тройку дней без финансовых вложений организовать свой бизнес в Сети, приносящий вам _стабильный и ощутимый доход в автоматическом режиме_.

Состав Пакета:
  - Оптимизированные исходники уже работающих в Сети сайтов;
  - Отлаженные скрипты;
  - Эффективные шаблоны действующих подписок;
  - Блестящие видеоуроки не только по техническим вопросам, но и по маркетингу;
  - Подробнейшая документация и пошаговые инструкции.

И все это, разумеется, *БЕСПЛАТНО!*

Не пожалеете!

----------


## labradorc

Доброго времени суток!

Лично знаком с этой партнеркой - подписался уже полтора месяца назад.
Шаблоны в этом старт-пакете действительно грамотные. Это даже я понимаю но нифига не соображаю в сайтостроительстве просто. Поэтому до сих пор и не имею своего сайта на эту тему. :(
Но ребята с dohodnaforex. ru обещали помочь с сайтом и организацией рассылки (в эту тему я вобще пока даже с трудом не въезжаю).
У меня и однокурсник один работает в этой партнерке но трейдером. Пока по 20-30 баксов в день имеет. Есть куда расти. :)
И ситуация у другого моего знакомого была сходна с описанной здесь. :rolleyes: Мир тесен.
Так что заходите и регистрируйтесь в одном из лучших дц по моей прямой рефссылке (пока своего сайта нет).
Кстати мой доход вышел на уровень 9 долларов в день!

----------

